
Show HN: How Much Money Can You Make Programming? - MAP - krystiangw
https://www.jobsquery.it/map
======
johnkoper
Is the data correct? It says ~$150k/yearly average salary for Bay Area:
[http://i.imgur.com/J74O18V.png](http://i.imgur.com/J74O18V.png)

------
lettergram
Can't connect when I try via mobile

~~~
johnkoper
It's fine on my mobile.

